# wood shavings??



## Pip Logan (Oct 6, 2009)

Can I use kitty litter or and kind of wood shavings for use in the nest box??


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

aired out pine shavings are fine...but they just scatter alot, in the nest bowls themselves you can use all clay no fragrance or odor control, cat litter, that does not clump up... and provide some pine needles or dry clean hay for them to make their nests with.


----------



## Pip Logan (Oct 6, 2009)

Ok thanks, I currently use sand, I'm in san Diego so moisture is not. Problem but I just plain don't like it. What is recomended??


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Pip Logan said:


> Ok thanks, I currently use sand, I'm in san Diego so moisture is not. Problem but I just plain don't like it. What is recomended??


I use stall dry for horse stalls or sweet pdz.... cat litter you can find at the grocery..just make sure it is all natural without fragrance or odor controll and non clumping...


----------



## Pip Logan (Oct 6, 2009)

Ok cool and the cat litter is cool to use on the loft floor, and in the nest boxes in conjunction with tobacco stems for them to nest wit?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Pip Logan said:


> Ok cool and the cat litter is cool to use on the loft floor, and in the nest boxes in conjunction with tobacco stems for them to nest wit?


depends.. if it is too dusty.. you may not want to use it... that is why I like the stall dry or sweet pdz granuals.. it has no or low dust and absorbs great...horses are sensitive to dust so it is a good product for what I use it for IMO, it can be used for cat boxes too as a matter of fact.. I buy it at the feedstore.


----------



## Pip Logan (Oct 6, 2009)

I will call my feed store on Monday, thanks for the advice.


----------



## Knoc (Jul 10, 2010)

When I used wood shavings on the floor they were to light and when a bird would start flight from the floor, the shavings would go airborn too. In a matter of 30 minutes all the shavings were around the edges of my loft and the center of the loft was bare.


----------



## Pip Logan (Oct 6, 2009)

Lol that's no good!!


----------

